# wax application



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Saw this mentioned in an older thread. Instead of resurrecting the old thread I decided to make a new one.

The question was asked about application f wax on vinyl. I may have asked this before, but what about auto wash and wax downstreamed with our washer?


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can get some wax from envirospec.

But I'd love to hear what some would have to say about using auto wax. Never tried it....I think you want a cleaner with polymers?


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried it. Didn't really see much.


----------

